# Show me your show ready horse :)



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

I would like to see pictures of your horses ready for the show... not one you are going to show, but one where your horse is ready to enter the show ring.....

Thanks in advance and show off your showers!!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

This is my mare Tess at our first show.


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Sorry about the links, the ipad wont let me do it Ny other way! This is my legendary Show pony, who has now been sold. 

http://www.horseforum.com/horses/photos/8dba47cca1141a0c56a8d47549c4a5a0_full.jpg[/url]

http://www.horseforum.com/horses/photos/f1ab28870f017297884057a60999ce84_full.jpg

http://www.horseforum.com/horses/photos/8dba47cca1141a0c56a8d47549c4a5a0_full.jpg


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Chelsea, is that you on Playboy?


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

PintoTess said:


> This is my mare Tess at our first show.


I love that browband... Tess looks wonderfully fitted out- good job!!


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

JackofDiamonds said:


> Sorry about the links, the ipad wont let me do it Ny other way! This is my legendary Show pony, who has now been sold.
> 
> http://www.horseforum.com/horses/photos/8dba47cca1141a0c56a8d47549c4a5a0_full.jpg[/url]
> 
> ...


That is some trot on your horse!!


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

Okay- any western show people out there?


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Thankyou


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

i would show you my western girly but for our shows we don't get all fancy and stuff cause its just gymkhana so we do the normal routine so my girl doesnt look any different really then normal haha


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

Here is a picture of my mare. This was at our last show last year.


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Ellen, some are and some are of Martina

Citrus- thank you, yes he had AMAZING MOVEMENT!! he was very special...


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh ok


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Buzz 
dressage









Sj









XC









at our first ODE


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

These are amazing!!!



RedTree said:


> Buzz
> dressage
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

A few of my guy, showing in California:


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

WSArabians said:


> A few of my guy, showing in California:


I had to do a double take at this one. It looks like a photograph of a toy Breyer! So clean and pretty


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Let's see what I can dig up from last year.


----------

